
Show HN: Guard – Kubernetes Authentication WebHook Server - tamalsaha001
https://github.com/appscode/guard
======
tamalsaha001
Using guard, you can log into your Kubernetes cluster using your Github or
Google authentication token. Guard also sets authenticated user's groups to
his Github teams or Google groups. This allows cluster administrator to setup
RBAC rules based on membership in Github teams or Google groups.

